# "The Living Desert"



## imp (Jul 4, 2015)

Anyone remember it? I saw it as a kid, my Dad took me to our local theater, 1952, when it was released. Thought about it often enough over the years, but never saw it on T-V. They likely did re-release in in theaters, as they did with the other well-known Disney productions.

Wednesday evening, in our hotel room, my wife remarked she thought PBS was about to show "The Living Desert". I sat down, and slowly the scenes most impressive to a 10 year old's mind came back. The centipedes and scorpions!

I remember my Dad reading that some of the scenes took weeks of patient waiting and special lighting to capture. The close-ups of the animals in action are unparalleled in my estimation.

If I had had a child, somehow I would have arranged for him/her to see this wonderful film!    imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 4, 2015)

You wanna see scorpions, my  backyard has plenty and once in awhile one wants to be a house pet.  But since my wife got nailed by one a couple of years ago, I black light the place frequently.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2015)

I love that area of the country .... deserts of Arizona and California.   
Having lived in Phoenix for over six years some time back,  adapted to the critters quite well ...scorpions, tarantulas, and even the nesting black widow spiders that lived in the cactus near the front of the house ... always kept an eye out!  .. the kids were young at the time..
There was always something to explore on weekends. Just beautiful.


----------



## jujube (Jul 4, 2015)

I saw my first tarantula last summer in California.  At first I thought it was a crab.  Then I realized it _wasn't_ a crab.  Then the next thing I knew, I was halfway to North Dakota.


----------

